# Club Fitting



## Rothenfield

I just bought a set of old Mizuno irons that are about one club longer than the standard length set that I had been playing. The thing is, I don’t notice any difference between the 2 sets on the course and I’ve been hitting the ‘longer’ clubs very well. I’m thinking about looking for a club fitter that I can trust to advise me on what length of shaft I ‘should’ be using. 

I’ve never been to a club fitter, what the heck will they be looking for?:dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair

A reliable club fitter is tough to find. One thing that is a must by all who work with a club fitter is to make sure the fitted clubs work during actual play. A computer generated video screen, or hitting into a net, off a mat, will not show actual ball flight. If your club fitter will not work with your swing, using actual turf at a driving range, or in actual play, then don't waste your time, or money. My fitter builds a club, usually 4, or 5 iron to the user's specs, and tells them to go try it out. No money has changed hands up to this point. They try it out, and report back to him their ball flights. He may or may not tweak it based on the info. Each club in the set is done that way until a set of clubs has been arrived at. That's when the money should change hands. That's a good club fitter. In my case I buy a set of clubs (Tour Edge) based on my specific specs. Regular flex, regular length, and 2* up right. I then take hem to my club fitter who tweaks each club accordingly to fit my swing. :thumbsup: 



Rothenfield said:


> I just bought a set of old Mizuno irons that are about one club longer than the standard length set that I had been playing. The thing is, I don’t notice any difference between the 2 sets on the course and I’ve been hitting the ‘longer’ clubs very well. I’m thinking about looking for a club fitter that I can trust to advise me on what length of shaft I ‘should’ be using.
> 
> I’ve never been to a club fitter, what the heck will they be looking for?:dunno:


----------



## Indacup

Rothenfield said:


> I just bought a set of old Mizuno irons that are about one club longer than the standard length set that I had been playing. The thing is, I don’t notice any difference between the 2 sets on the course and I’ve been hitting the ‘longer’ clubs very well. I’m thinking about looking for a club fitter that I can trust to advise me on what length of shaft I ‘should’ be using.
> 
> I’ve never been to a club fitter, what the heck will they be looking for?:dunno:


A good club fitter would ask you what you want to achieve and basically be a good listener.

He will provide a static and dynamic fitting and not just look at length of clubs, but different models, flexes, lie/loft angles ...the whole gamut.


----------



## Rothenfield

Wow, that’s a lot for my pea-brain to take in. The Titleist fitting crew came to a course near me, but I was too cheap to pay the $150 fitting fee. I’m wishing now that I had bitten-the-bullet and had them fit me. I’m really curious if having properly fitted clubs would make any difference to a beginner’s game.


----------



## Indacup

Rothenfield said:


> Wow, that’s a lot for my pea-brain to take in. The Titleist fitting crew came to a course near me, but I was too cheap to pay the $150 fitting fee. I’m wishing now that I had bitten-the-bullet and had them fit me. I’m really curious if having properly fitted clubs would make any difference to a beginner’s game.


As long as your swing is somewhat repeatable, a fitting will help.

Good luck!


----------

